# [WAX-IT] Porsche 918 Spyder - XPEL Ultimate + Gyeon Mohs+



## Wax-IT.be

918 Spyder... The already legendary name is on the back on the latest car we detailed. Every ones heart rate goes up when he sees the latest Porsche supercar. We were contacted to protect this car in the best way we could, by applying the best coating and stone chip protection.

In this write up we want to show all the work carried out on a new car, why we applied the paint protection film,... were we made the difference!

*Pic 1. legendary!
*Pic 2. all of gaps made washing difficult!
*Pic 3. Degreasing and checking the paint



After washing with Gyeon Bathe and Microfiber Madness Incredipad we dried the car with the Microfiber Madness Dry Me Crazy and an Air Force Blaster. Gyeon Prep was used afterwards to degrease the paint and remove all residu.

Inspecting the paint soon proved to be a very important step, even on this supercar! A lot of sanding marks were visible on all panels. Pig tails, sanding marks, bad polishing,... Even Porsche can get it wrong.

*Pic 1-2-3. All marks were marked (pun intended).



*Pic 1-2. sanding marks
*Pic 3. pig tails



After analysing the damage we started correcting paint, obviously taking more time than expected! We used Scholl to achieve the result.

The beautiful silver paint is not the only surface we polished and protected! All the carbon fiber panels could use some gloss too so we used Scholl again.

Some carbonfibre parts weren't lacquered so we finished them with Swissvax Opaque. All glossy carbon received the Mohs+ treatment.

*Pic 1. dull carbon
*Pic 2. scratches around the trunk
*Pic 3. Scholl + DAP900.



*Pic 1. Dullness underneath the lights.
*Pic 2. Gyeon Mohs+
*Pic 3. That is why we did this!



*Pic 1-2. Carbon front lip before and after



*Foto 1. Carbon B-stijl
*Foto 2-3. Degreasing every-thing



*XPEL*

After washing, claying, polishing, degreasing it was time to finish the 918Spyder. By popular demand we started applying XPEL Paint Protection Films. We used to hate PPF because of the discoulouring, dull effect, orange peel, bad durability,... 
For a few years there has been some major developments regarding these products.

XPEL has totally different characteristics so we were convinced to add this service. Compared to other this PPF has an amazing self healing capacity.






*Pic1-2-3. Applying Xpel.







*Let's hit the road!*


----------



## samharries007

Wowsers!!

Sorry I can't think of anything to write properly! It's just an amazing car that you would expect to be perfect and not need any kind of correction, this however proves manufacture "Perfection" is not true Perfection!!

Top job!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

*You can check out all hi res pictures on Flickr 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wax-it/sets/72157647099001319/*


----------



## yetizone

Stunning - what a car! A beautiful finish achieved there too. A pleasure to work I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## gmcg

All I can say is WOW


----------



## Geordieexile

Undoubtedly my dream car, great work.


----------



## jack-c

Absolutely incredible. What a machine.


----------



## rottenapple

Fantastic work on a dream machine 😊


----------



## almas_09

Amazing!


----------



## ted11

Fantastic work.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Looks amazing but P1 for me


----------



## Jord

Stunning work, nice photography too.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Scrim-1- said:


> Looks amazing but P1 for me


Would be my choice too!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Jord said:


> Stunning work, nice photography too.


Thanks man! :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555

Stunning work, beautiful glass like finish on all surfaces. What a car!


----------



## Jonny_R

Wow unbelievable car and great attention to detail guys


----------



## Nico1970

Absolutely fantastic....:argie:


----------



## EliteCarCare

Fantastic, both your work and the car! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## ocdetailer

The under bonnet carbon looks just as good as the rest of it, a testament to the superb level of detail befitting of such an awesome car


----------



## organisys

Car P0rn !!


----------



## DetailMark

Where is the best place to source the XPEL protection film? Looks like it's delivered from US?


----------



## himpe

DetailMark said:


> Where is the best place to source the XPEL protection film? Looks like it's delivered from US?


In the UK I think it's paintshield you have to talk to


----------



## transformer

Awesome job there and what stunning car. love the 918!


----------



## hibberd

Incredible..is all I can say..


----------



## BUGLASS21

Cracking Work


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks guys!


----------



## noddy r32

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## balz

lovely!!!!!


----------



## dis

stuning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
proper porn!


----------



## T.C

Just WOW!!

Really enjoyed this write up.

It's a touch one between this and the p1 for the best car on the market.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

I need to detail (and drive!) a P1 before deciding on that one!!


----------



## detailersdomain

great job.:thumb:


----------



## taz007

cracking detail


----------



## mstoces

Hi guys, have you protected the car with gyeon and then xpel on it? thanks


----------



## waxtrucker

Excellent job carbon panels look fantastic


----------



## dubb

Amazing!

That carbon weave looks unbelievable.


----------



## Hazza197

That Carbon is something else. Stunning Work!


----------



## detailersdomain

great job guys!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

mstoces said:


> Hi guys, have you protected the car with gyeon and then xpel on it? thanks


No, the other way around.


----------



## dooka

Nice work indeed :thumb:..
A member on this forum designed the rear lights for these ..


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Really? That's nice to know 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## muchoado

superb motor


----------



## egn805

perfect


----------

